# Highs and lows with Joe..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Right now he seems to be on an extreme high.. he's playing with so much more confidence since the trade, I wonder how much he was looking behind him at Penny or something..

His biggest deficiency is his unreliable jumper, but lately it's been falling with at least some reliability and he's actually trying to get to the basket now, and I can't believe how much of a better player it makes him when he attacks.. 

In 3 games since the trade:

22 PPG, 7.3RPG, 6APG, 1.3SPG, 2.3T/O, 46.2FG%, 93.7%FT's

Unbelievable. I know it's only three games and he does this to us all the time, but I can't help but get excited. He's got such slick handles and solid rebounding/passing ability, if his offense starts coming to him consistently he is going to absolutely huge for us. He has just looked far more fluid these last few games, not so many awkward moves and shots.. he still puts up those leaning jumpers on the run where he floats, which is a fine shot if you're good at it (he's not).. but other than that, he's been superb..

I almost hate to post something like this, because I know the next game he'll go 2-7 with 8 points and 2 rebounds in 40 minutes.. let's just hope not. JJ is one of my favorites and as far as individuals go, I probably root for him to do well more than anyone on the team outside of Amaregeddon..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Same here.

Shawn Marion is about to take the title for most inconsistant Suns player this season.

Unbelievable how many eggs he is laying this season.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Same here.
> 
> Shawn Marion is about to take the title for most inconsistant Suns player this season.
> ...


I wonder if he's going to continue to struggle not playing with an elite-playmaking PG. He might be on his way out as well, but if the Suns were intent on dealing him, he was playing on a hot streak instead of a cold one.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Joe has been putting up some great numbers lately, I hope he can sustain that level or close to it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Joe has been putting up some great numbers lately, I hope he can sustain that level or close to it.


Were the 3 games you guys played competitive? Get a clue guys!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course they were competetive, [strike]dumbass[/strike]. Go watch Penny sulk and cry.

:naughty:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Two of the three games went down to the last minutes.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The organization has been real patient with Joe. Hope he don't disappoint us though I still think his future will not be with Suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If we get #8 this offseason, I might not disagree with you there.. if we don't though, it probably won't be as disappointing depending on how Joe finishes the rest of this season as the #3 option on offense..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If we get #8 I would probably run JJ and Kobe together in the backcourt because they can both make plays and handle the ball.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If we get #8 I would probably run JJ and Kobe together in the backcourt because they can both make plays and handle the ball.


I think if we get Kobe and JJ stays, Joe could win the 6th man award next year.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 17, 2003)

I still don't like his jumper, but his form of late has been very good.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matrix</b>!
> I still don't like his jumper, but his form of late has been very good.


I think he's always had a nice jumper (much better now than when we first got him, for sure), but in the past he's taken a lot of questionable shots, trying to force his way into the offense even though it wasn't there..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's always had a nice jumper (much better now than when we first got him, for sure), but in the past he's taken a lot of questionable shots, trying to force his way into the offense even though it wasn't there..


Agreed. Joe just couldn't fit into the previous team with Marbury. Now he is the man on offense and he has faired well. I always said he needs to be a focal point to be effective, consistently effective. Now he has the chance to prove me right. I hope he will and for consistency sake I still don't think his future is with Suns.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Same old JJ..*

Stinking up the joint in the first half. It seems like he plays a lot better on the road than at home, though the season splits don't seem to reflect that a whole lot.. hopefully he picks it up in the second half, this game might be a lost cause already.. Our zone is weak, the rotations up top are laughable.. Lenard and Boykins killed it..


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Joe seems to be back on track after the miserable game against Denver.. 20 pts on 9-16 shooting, 7 assists and 1 TO against the Blazers last night, and 26 on 12-16 shooting (!), 7 assists and 1 TO against the Warriors tonight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He was playing with the flu against Denver.

~19ppg 6apg 5rpg ~1.5spg great ast/to ratio 50%+FG 50%+3s 94%FTs

I take that over almost any NBA player in the last 6 games.

Plus the sweet dunk on Eddy Curry from the dotted line and the double-pump 2handed in traffic against the Bucks.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Joe is becoming the leader of this young team very quick.

Tonight: 26 pts 7 assists 3 rebs


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah.. he's pretty quiet on the court though, I think Shawn and Amare are the vocal leaders of the team (maybe not Amare, I think he's just barking at the other team most of the time, heh).. mostly what I'm impressed with is the lack of turnovers.. he is such an amazing ball handler.. I mean the other team puts two or three guys on him to pester him sometimes and he calmly dribbles his way around them.. amazing. He's great to watch when he has the ball, especially when he wants to take it into the lane.. although Shawn was the first one doing it, I think JJ has put the patent on the little 10-12 foot floater.. seems like its a perfect swish every time..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is a leader.

He is very vocal. In the first quarter he went to Barbosa when timeouts were called him and explained him stuff.

They still need to improve on getting the ball to Amare in the post when he has position or be more patient.

Amare is a very vocal leader by all accounts. Travelled injured with the summer league team to help them out and be a leader and all that stuff.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> He was playing with the flu against Denver.
> 
> ~19ppg 6apg 5rpg ~1.5spg great ast/to ratio 50%+FG 50%+3s 94%FTs
> ...


Almost any NBA player?

Who wouldn't you take him over in the last 6 games?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*7 for 8..*

That's Joe Johnson going 7 for 8 in his last games going over 20 pts, and it includes the abhorration against Denver where he was playing while recovering from flu-like symptoms..

He has been nothing short of amazing, tonight he had 28 pts, 5 assists, and 0 turnovers and was the only reason we were in the game. Phoenix should have won but our execution down the stretch was pitiful, we blew multiple 3 on 1 fast break opportunities (Jacobsen got blocked by Andre Miller on one 3v1), and Voskuhl made a crappy inbounds pass when we were down by 3 at the end that resulted in a turnover.. Rodney White killed us in the third, it looked like Denver was going to lie down and he put in 14 pts in about 3 minutes.. 

Joe was sizzling tonight though, he got in the lane almost at will and probably hit 5 of his little running floaters.. I think the Nuggets announcer used the adjective "feathery" to describe his shot, and I think that's pretty fitting. He didn't get to the line much, but he hit 13 of 24 shots..

P.S. Eisley sucks.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Eisley sucks
Jacobsen sucks

But both played the entire 4th quarter! :upset: 

Barbosa is soo much better than Eisley.

And the only PF that played was friggin Googs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow JJ's gotta be leading the league in minutes played since the Marbury trade... 
46, 42, 43, 38, 42, 38, 34, 48(!), and 45 tonight...
that's 41.8 mpg, 2nd only to Iverson
I am truly impressed, he get my vote for most improved player


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

oh my....... pleaase tell me im not the ONLY Jo Johnson hater on this board. I'm a suns fan but cant stand jo. 

Maybe i should start a JJ haters club


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> oh my....... pleaase tell me im not the ONLY Jo Johnson hater on this board. I'm a suns fan but cant stand jo.
> 
> Maybe i should start a JJ haters club


Well, you're about the only Suns fan I know that hates Joe Johnson then. There's no reason to, he's a stand up, intelligent guy, and will probably be a big part of this team's future. He's also been playing better than anyone on the team since the trade..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, you're about the only Suns fan I know that hates Joe Johnson then. There's no reason to, he's a stand up, intelligent guy, and will probably be a big part of this team's future. *He's also been playing better than anyone on the team since the trade..*


thats not very hard considering, stoudemire is injured (again), and marion was injured and was in a funk. Even with marion playing mediocre, i dont think hes better than marion.

That means without stoudemire or marion we're left with a whole bunch of rookies, over the hill vets and one limbed disabled players, if hes in the starting line, he better be better then them.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Agree to disagree then. If you don't think he's been playing better than anyone else though, you're just letting your "hatred" of him cloud your judgment. He has clearly been PLAYING the best, I'm not saying he's the best player. 40% of the team's fourth quarter points recently? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Agree to disagree then. If you don't think he's been playing better than anyone else though, you're just letting your "hatred" of him cloud your judgment. He has clearly been PLAYING the best, I'm not saying he's the best player. 40% of the team's fourth quarter points recently? That's just ridiculous.


im agreeing, he is playing the best on the team. Its just our teams best players are injured or in a funk.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, tonight so far would definitely be a low..

He's 1-8 from the floor and Leandro is 1-6 at halftime.. Figures our young backcourt duo that has been playing so well would stink it up on national TV :dead:.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Still had 16 and 8 and attacked the basket. This game sold me more on him than the other games because he played against a great defender in Bowen and one of the top 3 defensive teams and fought through the bad shooting night.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, he had a great fourth quarter except for the TO at the end, dunno what happened there, looked like he just lost it to me. That was a really good game, San Antonio just played like a veteran team the last 1 1/2 minutes.. Voskuhl was great.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> .. Voskuhl was great.


He'll never be a superstar, but he has good awareness and he hustles, which is more than you can say for 75% of the Cs in the league. I like Jake a lot.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, great game against the T-Wolves today.. Joe played astounding defense, holding Sprewell (18.3ppg avg) to 4 pts, it would have been 2 but they intentionally fouled Spree near the end of the game.. oh yeah, he also had 22/6/5, with one turnover..

Poor decisions down the stretch was the reason for the loss.. They were down 2 and intentionally fouled TWICE with more than 30 seconds remaining, then Jacobsen launched an off balance 30 footer with 29 secs left that clanked off the backboard..

2 pt loss to the Spurs, 4 pt loss to the best team in the NBA since December 1 on the road.. two great games for us considering how injury racked we are atm..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another high 20+ point game for Joe (28 tonight). I really wish Amare was healthy because I think this team would go on a winning streak if he was healthy. 

I think it is safe to say that Joe is at least getting it. He is really playing up to his potential.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

31/5/3 tonight

Joe rocks.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't get to see the game because it was on NBATV (I'm on Comcast so I don't get it), but it seems like he played a great game.

It also seems like Leandro has hit a wall. Despite getting ~30 mins each game, he hasn't scored double digits in the last seven.. he's not turning the ball over much at least.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Come on Joe. 2 more rebounds! 

He had 20/8/10 with 7:46 to go.

Would be ridiculous if he got a triple double tonight when D'Antoni asked him to do a triple double now.

Now 24/8/10 with 4min to go and a dunk on Ming.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Haha, he knew he was close, too. He yelled at himself when he missed a couple rebounds at the end.. Yet another great game.. not surprising anymore, really. This might have been his best one, aside from his 5 TO's which should have been 3..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Since the 0-4 start JJ is 10-11 tonight. :yes:

crossover to one handed dunk


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

He seriously is a monster, I thought he was going to shoot like crap tonight, but he turned that around in a beat.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He crossed Q up pretty bad.. he played a near perfect half of basketball.. too bad that only equals a "good game" considering how bad he played in the first half.

Can only pull yourself out of the grave too far.. 22 pts is hard to overcome but Phoenix almost did because of Johnson's second half play.


----------

